

Why the death of the Internet may have already begun - doctorshady
http://urbantimes.co/2014/06/why-the-death-of-the-internet-may-have-already-begun/

======
dfc

      > The most boring concept in technology, Net Neutrality, is commonly
      > seen as the most dangerous.
    

I wish we could stop saying this. Net neutrality is a very complicated policy
issue without an easy answer that is acceptable to all parties involved. How
is that boring? I do not thing that introducing something as boring is a good
way to engage and educate the demos. Certainly there is a better way to draw
attention to an issue that a lot of people are not aware of. More importantly
how is something boring AND "the most dangerous"? Dangerous things are not
boring; they are scary and by definition have profound implications.

~~~
zimbatm
How is it net neutrality complicated ?

ISP's business is to give reliable Internet access to paying customers and
that's how it always worked (or supposed to). Content providers like Youtube
and Netflix do exactly the same thing on the other side of the pipe.

My understanding is that big ISPs are seeing a market opportunity where they
could charge both sides by using their user-base as leverage. Since both sides
are already paying their Internet access they invent all sort of excuses to
shift the story and make it look more complicated than it is.

~~~
dfc
I guess nothing is complicated if you can do a hand-wavy dismissal of one side
of the argument.

 _The local school tax rate is X% that 's how it always worked (or supposed
to)[sic]. School administrators and parents saw an opportunity to increase
school expenditures; so they they invent all sort of excuses to shift the
story and make it look more complicated than it is._

------
evilDagmar
This article contains a very impressive amount of evidence that the authors
have no idea what they're saying.

------
rosser
This is some of the most breathless, click-baity, the-sky-is-falling reporting
I've yet seen on NN. There's nothing new here; just a re-packaging of shit we
already know, buried under a mountain of CLICK HERE FOR ALL THE FEAR!

